# How concerned should I be?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Run


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Unless it’s damn near free and you’re good with glass, I’m with Smack.. 🏃‍♂️


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

Well, that’s why I left cash in hand.

It’s a tough market though. Had me wondering if I should go back and pick it up. More info: agreed upon price is $6800 with trailer and 2016 50hp Merc tiller with 50 hours on it.

Thanks.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

That looks like a issue. It appears to be two piece construction. As in a hull with a cap/liner combo on top. The cracks look to be consistent with each other. I am guessing they may be bonded to stringers about there. And you have the classic stiff area next to a flex area. Which usually results in stress cracks. How did the hull look? Any stress cracks? Did you pop any of the access ports and look under the deck? Was the floor soft anywhere?


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

You’re in a good position for a steal. The motor alone is worth 4500. Maybe he’d take 5100 and you can ride it until it’s unbearable and strip it and scrap it. Take the accessories and find another hull. That’s what this budget angler would try


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

jonny said:


> That looks like a issue. It appears to be two piece construction. As in a hull with a cap/liner combo on top. The cracks look to be consistent with each other. I am guessing they may be bonded to stringers about there. And you have the classic stuff area next to a flex area. Which usually results in stress cracks. How did the hull look? Any stress cracks? Did you pop any of the access ports and look under the deck? Was the floor soft anywhere?


Didn’t see any cracks on the hull. It just looked like it needed a good buff


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

How much time do you want to spend fishing vs fixing... and consider in the end after you finish fixing it you still have a $5000 skiff. Addressing the issue will not increase its value. If you are looking for a motor and trailer and the hull can be considered scrap then go for it as long as the motor and trailer are mint. Otherwise keep your hard earned cash and look elsewhere.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good recommendations to wait. Timing is everything in the pre-owned market. Another one or two will come along with less headaches.

Have you considered a jon boat? Has its drawbacks (mostly noisy and difficult to pole) but stable, affordable and durable.


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

$6,800 is firm. I think that’s what they paid for the motor so they’re trying to recoup that. I was considering this move but the motor is too tall to fit under the piping platform - a pain to transition between running and poling.

Originally I was thinking this but I s an easy win bc I could fish it for now and resell. But it seems like I’d have to do some work to make that happen. 



Brooksard said:


> You’re in a good position for a steal. The motor alone is worth 4500. Maybe he’d take 5100 and you can ride it until it’s unbearable and strip it and scrap it. Take the accessories and find another hull. That’s what this budget angler would try


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

I’d get back into a Gheenoe before I do a jon boat. $7k is my budget but for the right fit I can push to $13k. You can see the appeal of this boat’s versatility at this price point, but I’m hearing most of y’all say “money pit”. 

If waiting is the way to go I might grab a $2k highsider and fish it/clean it up and flip when I find the right boat. 


Zika said:


> Good recommendations to wait. Timing is everything in the pre-owned market. Another one or two will come along with less headaches.
> 
> Have you considered a jon boat? Has its drawbacks (mostly noisy and difficult to pole) but stable, affordable and durable.


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

iMacattack said:


> How much time do you want to spend fishing vs fixing... and consider in the end after you finish fixing it you still have a $5000 skiff. Addressing the issue will not increase its value. If you are looking for a motor and trailer and the hull can be considered scrap then go for it as long as the motor and trailer are mint. Otherwise keep your hard earned cash and look elsewhere.


I think this is where I’m landing. Thanks.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Throw some Chinese SeaDek off Amazon down. And ride that bitch till she breaks. If you can’t see it it ain’t broke👍


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

jonny said:


> Throw some Chinese SeaDek off Amazon down. And ride that bitch till she breaks. If you can’t see it it ain’t broke👍


Hahaha, best reply ever. And who knows, maybe the 3m backing would hold it together haha.


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

This kind of encouragement is really why I’m here! Haha


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

fish_cobbler said:


> This kind of encouragement is really why I’m here! Haha


Too bad you can't drill holes in it. If you could drill down in thru the crack, you could use an awl to see if the stringers are solid or rotten - i.e. if the cracks have leaked or are just surface blemishes. If solid, it would be worth patching over the crack to prevent future leaks. If rotten, you could probl'y run it for a time - maybe a long time - but then you'd be looking at a whole new floor, at minimum. Personally, I'd go for it, but I love projects to keep me busy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> Throw some Chinese SeaDek off Amazon down. And ride that bitch till she breaks. If you can’t see it it ain’t broke👍


Shit would probably give you foot cancer


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

fish_cobbler said:


> I’d get back into a Gheenoe before I do a jon boat. $7k is my budget but for the right fit I can push to $13k. You can see the appeal of this boat’s versatility at this price point, but I’m hearing most of y’all say “money pit”.
> 
> If waiting is the way to go I might grab a $2k highsider and fish it/clean it up and flip when I find the right boat.


Well, think of it this way.....

You can get this for under 7k and then 6k in it to fix that issue and who knows what else. You'd be under max budget! 

Find something you don't have to worry about and that will be more of a mess than what you can see now. Use that 13k to get something reliable. Run from this one like others have said.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> Well, think of it this way.....
> 
> You can get this for under 7k and then 6k in it to fix that issue and who knows what else. You'd be under max budget!
> 
> Find something you don't have to worry about and that will be more of a mess than what you can see now. Use that 13k to get something reliable. Run from this one like others have said.


This all day. In my mind there's a boat continuum that progresses from project boat > serviceable boat > nice boat. $13k buys you one hell of a serviceable boat and is edging into nice boat territory depending on your needs. I'd be looking at that clean Mitzi with low hours that was just posted.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

You need your Biggest Buddy to walk around in the boat if he falls through you get it for a discount, if he spraines his ankle in the process you might get it for free 🤣👍

Far as rot goes seems most new boats would be composite, and the reason for that crack at sidewall would be either not supported correctly underneath, or not enough glass topside .....

Also that crack is lighter in color than the rest of the deck looks like they already tried to fix it from top one time my guess....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If the motor is new and trailer is ok, just know your not losing money. If you think you can fix it, go for it. Who makes that boat


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> You need your Biggest Buddy to walk around in the boat if he falls through you get it for a discount, if he spraines his ankle in the process you might get it for free 🤣👍
> 
> Far as rot goes seems most new boats would be composite, and the reason for that crack at sidewall would be either not supported correctly underneath, or not enough glass topside .....
> 
> Also that crack is lighter in color than the rest of the deck looks like they already tried to fix it from top one time my guess....


I saw that lighter color and thought the same thing.


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

permitchaser said:


> If the motor is new and trailer is ok, just know your not losing money. If you think you can fix it, go for it. Who makes that boat


‘08 Bonefish Boats Sabalo 16’ based on the Rocky Creek Skiff hull I believe.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

As a side note i read a guy that had a HPS said no Comparison between the two the sabalo was in a class by its self so to me that a lil more insensitive to buy and rebuild....


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

fish_cobbler said:


> ‘08 Bonefish Boats Sabalo 16’ based on the Rocky Creek Skiff hull I believe.


Sorry. Bonefish didn’t acquire Sabalo until after this was manufactured. Sabalo was the manufacturer and it was their 16’ model.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Buy it my advice use the faults to your advantage to lower price, you will love it even more after you have some Blood ,sweat and Beers invested 😉 👍


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

Thanks for all the ideas, thoughts and suggestions. At this point it seems like I’m in good shape if I wait (I love Mitzis - my buddy has one and seeing them close to budget is encouraging). AND I’m in good shape if I buy this thing, run it till it breaks, sell the motor and trailer and get experience at a bargain.
I’m still taking all under consideration so feel free to continue weighing in.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Your in the idea place and mind set👍


----------



## fish_cobbler (3 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> As a side note i read a guy that had a HPS said no Comparison between the two the sabalo was in a class by its self so to me that a lil more insensitive to buy and rebuild....


I read that article too. I tried reaching out to poster for input but haven’t heard back.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Was just saying it seems a plus for performance!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

There will be many boats for sale in Swfl before long they're lining the roads and in people's back yards everywhere right now just pick one. I would personally keep looking.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes but performance rules on any hull
..


----------



## Sirhc30 (7 mo ago)

I've seen it way too many times folks buying fixer-uppers that nickel and dimed their pockets to the point they could have just bought a decent boat. I run away from cheap especially if it's old cheap.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

They want to recoup the money they spent on the outboard? No way unless you want a project. My concern is the engine hasn't been taken care of either.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

They are right send me the info to buy 👍


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

fish_cobbler said:


> This kind of encouragement is really why I’m here! Haha





Backcountry 16 said:


> There will be many boats for sale in Swfl before long they're lining the roads and in people's back yards everywhere right now just pick one. I would personally keep looking.


I literally had someone I helped after Ian try to give me one two days ago. SEATOW took it to a marina it’s just sitting there racking up storage fees. But they decided to pay $500 more to haul it to a landfill. So if free boats are out there. You know there’s going to be some deals


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If boats are cheap after Ian than that means the motor was under water same with cars


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

jonny said:


> I literally had someone I helped after Ian try to give me one two days ago. SEATOW took it to a marina it’s just sitting there racking up storage fees. But they decided to pay $500 more to haul it to a landfill. So if free boats are out there. You know there’s going to be some deals


I hope you get all the repair work you can handle-- the roofers can't make ALL the money from a storm.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

fish_cobbler said:


> (I love Mitzis - my buddy has one and seeing them close to budget is encouraging).







__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





Seems like a lot of boat for the ask...


----------



## NatureBoy55 (Jun 21, 2017)

Just take the old Cold Shower Test! 
You know, go home, strip down, put a rain coat on, jump in the cold shower and start stuffing fifty dollars bills down the drain. If you're good with that then have at it. Projects can be fun if you know how to fix things. It's just fiberglass


----------

